# L.A. coroner investigating if mummified remains are those of actress



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

They believe the remains may be of Yvette Vickers, who was a Playboy centerfold in the 50's and starred in the 1950s cult horror movies "Attack of the 50 Foot Woman" and "Attack of the Giant Leeches,"

http://www.cnn.com/2011/SHOWBIZ/cel...a.mummified.remains.actress/index.html?hpt=T2


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

An example of why it's a good idea to maintain regular contact with the outside world.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Why would some remains mummify and others decompose? I want to mummify.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

scareme said:


> Why would some remains mummify and others decompose? I want to mummify.


Then make sure you live in a dry climate.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

I loved Attack of the Giant Leeches. What a classic.


----------

